# Rogue Hoe 80R - Quick Release Handle?



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been thinking of getting a Rogue Hoe, and I like the wider 80R. For what I'll be doing I won't need a rake, and I can leave an old shovel at the site.

But a fancy hoe is a bit expensive to be leaving out at the trails.

I've thought about the EasyDigging Italian Hoe which is 8" wide and would ship to my door for $38.

However, it's got a traditional wedged handle. That means once its attached, its not easily going to be removed.

The Roque Hoe 80R, is a bit wider, $10 more expensive, but utilizes a square handle mount that doesn't pass through the blade. That means the handle must attach with a fastener. If this is the case, can fastner be easily removed? Or is there glue involved?

If the Rogue requires a fair amount of work to attach and remove the handle, I'll likely go with the cheaper Italian Hoe (lol).


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

The Rogue Hoe is vastly superior to the I.D.H.. The IDH does not have an Ash handle and will not stand up to difficult soils.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> I've been thinking of getting a Rogue Hoe, and I like the wider 80R. For what I'll be doing I won't need a rake, and I can leave an old shovel at the site.
> 
> But a fancy hoe is a bit expensive to be leaving out at the trails.
> 
> ...


I have an 80R and it would be difficult to take the handle off.

I also have a Hazel Adze Hoe that might be more inline with what you want. 
The handle can be easily taken out of the Adze eye. 
The Hazel Hoe blade isn't as large as the 80R and the handle isn't as long but it is still a great tool.


----------



## dmeredith2 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have the 70H. It is a great tool. You can rake, bench cut, cut roots and tamp. One thing to think about is if you are planning on tamping with it. The handle needs to be flush with the head.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I know all about the advantage of the Rogue Hoes. I've used them.

I've just never heard of anyone replacing a handle on one. I also didn't look to see how the handles were attached.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

The handle is a very tight fit (might have glue) and one rivet through. If you got it loose enough to remove, there would probably be play in the head that would be at best, very annoying and a worst, dangerous.

It's not too bad to carry the short curved handled ones in a pack while riding. watch your head room though.

I have an Italian hoe and I find the curved edge on the rogue to be far superior to the straight edge on the Italian Hoe. If you're thinking of getting the Italian hoe, try one out first if you can.

P.S. You'll want the curved hickory handle and you WON'T want to leave it out in the rain.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe we should all start contacting the Roque Tool folks requesting a detachable handle for carrying on a bike to remote trails.

It could be done, but I'm sure the price would be more... not sure how much more.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

As a Pimp, I cannot tolerate Rogue Hos :madmax:


----------



## haydukelives (Oct 5, 2009)

I've rehandled a rogue hoe and its tough, they really lay the glue to the handle. We were welding a piece of plate steel on one side to drive falling wedges, and we ended up demolishing the handle getting it off.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm interested in the longevity of the handle not installed by Rogue. If a handle installed without all the glue will break more quickly.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's another option:

PacForest Green Grubber. 9" wide blade, attached with bolts. I'm not sure if the bolts would break or not, but I guess that's better than the handle.


----------



## TBP (Dec 11, 2011)

I use a half shovel, its cheap and works great. It looks like a hoe. To build it take a normal shovel and cut it just above the face and weld it back on at 90 degrees. Now cut the digging face to your desired digging depth. I cut mine to 6 inches. Easy to build, lite weight and strong. I learned about them from the Naches District Trail Crew.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

You've gotta know someone who's got a welder or find a welder who will waste his time cutting apart a shovel and welding it back together. Considering most welders get paid like...$20/hr ...I might as well just buy a decent tool.


----------



## TBP (Dec 11, 2011)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> You've gotta know someone who's got a welder or find a welder who will waste his time cutting apart a shovel and welding it back together. Considering most welders get paid like...$20/hr ...I might as well just buy a decent tool.


Wow you are one of those guys! To bad for you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Here's another option:
> 
> PacForest Green Grubber. 9" wide blade, attached with bolts. I'm not sure if the bolts would break or not, but I guess that's better than the handle.


 We have the same thing in Oregon, sold as a Terra Hoe at Terra-Tech in Eugene. They are quite popular for trailwork around here. The blades are old farm plow blades, and are light weight, but work great if you aren't working in soil with alot of rocks. Don't use them to try and pry roots up, as I've seen several people snap a blade in half when used as a pry bar. I wouldn't want to take one apart for transport, but would build a small wooden blade cover to put in place for transport, and strap it to my top tube.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

It's wider than the 80R. Which is nice. 

Lucky most of my working soil isn't really all that rooty.


----------

